# Sicherheits-Updates für strongSwan



## Newsfeed (3 Juni 2009)

Fehlerhafte Pakete können den IKEv2-Daemon Charon zum Absturz bringen. In der Praxis kann dies zu Beeinträchtigungen bestehender VPN-Verbindungen führen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

